# Can you do a poll for me Windows 7 vs 10



## Maxwell _The Folf (Mar 25, 2016)

I want to know if i should Upgrade my servers and my Main gaming pc to windows 10 or stay on windows 7



This is Where you go to do the Poll-------- www.poll-maker.com: Have your say: Windows 7 VS Windows 10 a


----------



## inactive (Mar 28, 2016)

More context, plz!

What games are you playing? How is performance for you, generally? Do you use your gaming rig for other uses as well?

Pardon my gaming ignorance: servers running anything other than a Microsoft Server OS (or a non-Microsoft one), how's that work?


----------



## A5an1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Windows 10 seems fine to me.  Got rid of most of the issues from Windows 8 and brought back some of the controlled layout of 7


----------



## Thundeere (Mar 28, 2016)

I got 10 cuz of Cortana...


----------



## ijoe (Mar 29, 2016)

How is anyone still asking this question?

win 10 spyware - Google Search


(hint: No poll needed; the answer is Hell No.)


----------



## aefields (Mar 30, 2016)

Go back to XP, or go to linux.  Or something else.  Whatever you do, don't pay for any 'upgrade'. Don't buy in to the scam of 'upgrade' - some upgrades are real, but most are scams to force everyone to buy the new version.


----------



## inactive (Mar 31, 2016)

aefields said:


> linux



Yes, from my limited experience (and I'm sure many more experienced folks could attest in a much better fashion). But



aefields said:


> XP



nawwwwwwwwwwww. The newer ones ain't _that_ much of a scam. XP was good for its time. Unless you've rewritten it to take advantage of 64-bit processors, though, I think it's about high time to move on.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 1, 2016)

I would split your drive and dual boot Windows 7 and 10 if I were you. Win 10 is not that great.


----------



## Fopfox (Apr 1, 2016)

Win10 is a solid OS in principle but fails hard when it comes to user freedom and ethical behavior. You cannot turn off updates for example and if you delay the update message enough times, it will eventually come on and force you to restart. There are also security and feedback features that you can turn off but the OS will randomly turn on, at one point, the menu even outright said (At one point, I swear. It seems to be gone now) that you can disable these features but we'll turn them back on later.

Beyond that, I still find the default appearance to be eye-searingly bad. I ended up downloading the classic shell within the hour when I upgraded and at that point, I might as well have been using W8. I do not know what the hell is wrong with modern MS aesthetics.

All I all, stay with 7. Never trust a free lunch.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 1, 2016)

I was forcibly upgraded 10 Windows 10, without my knowledge.


----------



## Gharn (Apr 2, 2016)

i actually really get on with it. i was worried because of all the programs i use for work but it was fine. I do however use Stardocks start10 program with it, to get over a few gripes i had with the UI.
But im getting on with it just fine. I also like some of the file explorer features. I dont regret it at all!


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 2, 2016)

Unless you have a burning desire to be up-to-date, or you need Win10 for something in particular, stick with Win7. Much more solid.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm stuck on Windows 10 now because I wanted to be trendy and stay up to date.
Also the reminders were annoying as Hell.
Windows 10 is terrible but oh well.


----------



## inactive (Apr 2, 2016)

I've been getting along fine with Windows 10 so far. But for some of y'all whose experiences with it have been poor, I would seriously suggest looking into migrating to Linux, or OS X. It sure doesn't seem to me like Microsoft will be going in a different direction from the one they've been heading.


----------



## Gharn (Apr 2, 2016)

tranceguy said:


> I've been getting along fine with Windows 10 so far. But for some of y'all whose experiences with it have been poor, I would seriously suggest looking into migrating to Linux, or OS X. It sure doesn't seem to me like Microsoft will be going in a different direction from the one they've been heading.



Coming from someone who has not a jot of knowledge of Linux, how does one play games on it? Are they straight up compatible or is there an easy solution for this?
I used Ubuntu on some university laptops years ago and enjoyed its ease of use. i  hear its similar?


----------



## inactive (Apr 2, 2016)

@Gharn 
Disclaimer: I've never actually used Linux for more than minutes at a time. Total poser here.

Ubuntu is a distro of Linux (and I wanna say the most popular one, or at least, it's right up there).

If you're one to buy games on Steam, you'll see more and more that are Linux-compatible these days.


----------



## Gharn (Apr 2, 2016)

tranceguy said:


> @Gharn
> Disclaimer: I've never actually used Linux for more than minutes at a time. Total poser here.
> 
> Ubuntu is a distro of Linux (and I wanna say the most popular one, or at least, it's right up there).
> ...


i like this, windows it making me a bit worried with their appstore and attempts to overlord gaming, all be it poorly.


----------



## Dandorm (Apr 13, 2016)

I upgraded my computer from 7 to 10 and I really did regret it. I didn't really want to use any of the new features and Cortana just did not pick up my voice at all, but worst of all was the trouble it caused for my installed games. For some reason, Win 10 messed up my permissions so I was unable to save on some games, others wouldn't launch and some crashed for no reason. I spent about 6 months doing different things to try and fix each one individually but ended up having to activate the hidden Administrator account which had all the correct permissions but now I can't use any of the built in apps (not that I really wanted to).


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 13, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I would split your drive and dual boot Windows 7 and 10 if I were you. Win 10 is not that great.


Or dual boot Win 7 and Linux, namely Ubuntu. Or Zorin OS, if you want to keep the look of Windows.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 13, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Or dual boot Win 7 and Linux, namely Ubuntu. Or Zorin OS, if you want to keep the look of Windows.



I wouldn't go with Ubuntu, they datamine too.


----------



## Questioner (Apr 19, 2016)

I actually dual boot Linux and Windows myself.

Have not had any issues with 10, personally,  though I would have been just as happy staying with 7 (but the pop-up asking me to upgrade was getting on my nerves and I wanted to try 10).

I used to use Linux for gaming, specifically Mint, but outside of the games written to work natively on Linux, some games require a lot of work to get working with Wine- you can use Crossover Games/ Play on Linux for some, but not all the install scripts do a good job and many games don't have one.

Honestly, there's no real reason to upgrade to 10, if 7 is fine for you.


----------



## x_eleven (May 12, 2016)

I haven't touched any Macrosux Shitware since the day Yecchs-Pee was released. I attended a Linux install party and installed Mandrake 8.1 and never looked back. So far as Win-d'ohs 10 is concerned, don't use the goddamn thing!

I can understand the telemetry collection and the auto updating. It's never been a big secret that Winderz is meant for computer illiterate users who can barely turn their PC's on. If that's who you are, then all's good. However, there is *NO* excuse for this:



> We will access, disclose and preserve personal data, including your content (such as the content of your emails, other private communications or files in private folders), when we have a good faith belief that doing so is necessary to.
> 
> -- Windows10 EULA



Who the _fuck_ do they think they are, invading _my_ privacy like that! What's in my private directories, my personal data, my e-mails is *NONE OF YOUR F'KIN BUSINESS!*. Also, to whom are they gonna "disclose" all this private, personal information and for what purpose?

Ditch Win-doesn't. Ditch it now. Install this instead: Slackware. I've been using it ever since the 7.0 release, and these days, it's easier than ever. Everything just works: networking and X. I haven't had to hack an xconfig file in years now.

The only way Macrosux is ever gonna change their ways is if you stop supporting them. There is absolutely nothing that I can do with Win-d'ohs that I can't do with Linux.

If you just _have_ to have Win-shit, then at the very least do yourself a favour and download this: Knoppix. It runs straight off the DVD, you can access your external drives (format the partitions in a Linux format such as ext3, or ReiserFS since Winshit can't access these parts, in case you forget to disconnect before booting into '10) so you can store your private data externally, and everything goes away when you log off, so there is nothing for the Beast of Redmond to access and disclose. I would also strongly suggest pulling the Ethernet cable before logging onto Win-won't if you don't need the Internet.


----------



## Wither (May 12, 2016)

Man, I'm fine with Windows 10. Works just fine. I have my updates scheduled for when I'm asleep, so those aren't an issue. It actually runs a bit better than 7.


----------



## Somnium (May 12, 2016)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it


----------



## x_eleven (May 12, 2016)

Wither said:


> Man, I'm fine with Windows 10. Works just fine. I have my updates scheduled for when I'm asleep, so those aren't an issue. It actually runs a bit better than 7.



Going off what's said Here, it wouldn't be long before the PC and Windows 10 went sailing through the window. I'd spend more time arguing with the damn computer than getting anything done. Win-10 won't even let you keep the welcome screen! It constantly changes it whether you want it to or not. I have a nice furry-themed welcome screen and background. I don't know where they're getting these screen images, but I _highly_ doubt there's anything furry-themed there.

I don't like the constant snooping into things that are none of their business, I don't like the constant nagging to use apps I don't want to use, I don't like the unsolicited upgrading, I don't like being bombarded with admonishments to visit "The Store". _I_ tell my PC what to do; it doesn't tell _me_.

I am not fine with it, and I refuse to use it.


----------



## Wither (May 12, 2016)

x_eleven said:


> Going off what's said Here, it wouldn't be long before the PC and Windows 10 went sailing through the window. I'd spend more time arguing with the damn computer than getting anything done. Win-10 won't even let you keep the welcome screen! It constantly changes it whether you want it to or not. I have a nice furry-themed welcome screen and background. I don't know where they're getting these screen images, but I _highly_ doubt there's anything furry-themed there.


Literally didn't even notice this. I couldn't give a shit about it.


> I don't like the constant snooping into things that are none of their business, I don't like the constant nagging to use apps I don't want to use, I don't like the unsolicited upgrading, I don't like being bombarded with admonishments to visit "The Store". _I_ tell my PC what to do; it doesn't tell _me_.
> 
> I am not fine with it, and I refuse to use it.


I don't care about snooping. I have never once had m computer tell me to get any app. I have never been told to go to the store. I have none of the issues you do.


----------



## reptile logic (May 12, 2016)

x_eleven said:


> ... It's never been a big secret that Winderz is meant for computer illiterate users who can barely turn their PC's on. If that's who you are, then all's good. *... *



Ya got me. Guilty as charged.

Edit: I'm still on 7. My IT friend warned me against switching to 10. He then proceeded to disable and block all notifications, so I'm not bothered by them. It's good to have friends in the right places.


----------



## Saiko (May 13, 2016)

I've enjoyed having Windows 10 on my gaming rig, but why do you have Windows servers? I doubt you're running an Active Directory database or using roaming profiles. You should probably be using CentOS or Debian for those machines instead.

Also I advise against Linux for a gaming machine. You'll either have to do without a lot of games, hope Wine works correctly, or figure out how to get a Windows virtual machine with PCI passthrough for the GPU to work.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 13, 2016)

Windows 10 is a broken nightmare for me and the privacy concerns are a deal breaker.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 16, 2016)

Maxwell _The Folf said:


> I want to know if i should Upgrade my servers and my Main gaming pc to windows 10 or stay on windows 7
> 
> 
> 
> This is Where you go to do the Poll-------- www.poll-maker.com: Have your say: Windows 7 VS Windows 10 a


Try Windows 8.1. Nobody likes it, but they are not smart enough to understand the workarounds to get the START menu and the Windows 7 style and preferences. Check out Classic Shell for Windows 8.1

Windows 8.1 is faster than 7, and it is pretty good. It takes a while to adapt to it, but Classic Shell can make the transition a hell lot more pleasant.

Windows 7 is great, there's a reason why people still use it.

Windows 10 sucks. It is powerful, but you can't use unlicensed software on it and there are some other problems to it.


----------



## Multoran (May 16, 2016)

7.
Didn't even read anything here other than the title.
7.


----------



## lolcox (May 18, 2016)

Without touching any of the bullshit FUD that's been spouted in this thread:

It all depends on your usage case for the machines in question.

I maintain that there are very, very few use cases where Windows should be in a server environment. If you happen to have one of those use cases, *don't* upgrade your server to the newest operating system unless there's something . Harden the existing OS instead. Let someone else stumble on that landmine.

Desktop? They're about equal. 10 gets rid of that lousy Aero and the annoyance of window elements moving by more than a few pixels depending on if it's on or off. If you're a Windows Phone user, which I am, then the Cortana integration between devices is pretty sweet. If neither of these matter to you, get the free upgrade license, and go back to 7 until you find some pressing reason to jump. *shrug*


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (May 28, 2016)

There are extremely good reasons to avoid upgrading to Windows 10, but these are also very polarizing issues involving privacy, keeping your PC out of the cloud, and keeping Microsoft in its proper anti-monopolistic box. If those sound like things you don't care about, Windows 10 might not be as morbidly offensive to you as it is to some. Windows 7 should be fine for some time to come, especially if you are tech-savvy, but if you feel strongly about the issues and principles being challenged by Microsoft in Windows 10, there is this sense of inevitability you'll need to leave the Windows OS world altogether in some dark future coming soon.

I don't think they'll step back from what they're attempting until antitrust and pro-privacy lawsuits cripple them, and the way the wind is blowing now, I'm not holding out much hope for relief any time soon. Even if there is some new successful legal challenge to an OS vendor that by default uploads as much of your PC activity to their servers and also controls the marketplace via their 'Store,' and even if resistance and opposition hampers their ongoing evisceration of the first sale doctrine and retailer competition, the fact of the matter remains that all legal antitrust efforts against Microsoft to date in the US have failed to 'stick,' thanks in no small part to weak US Federal government protection of consumers these past fifteen or so years. It's a complex and controversial topic involving Trusts, Monopoly, the Cloud, and privacy, made only worse in the US by the passage and signing into law late last year of the Cybersecurity Information Sharing Act of 2015. Windows 10 gives your keystrokes and information to Microsoft, and Microsoft must hand it to "Uncle Sam." If you think your Uncle Sam molests people in fact or spirit, this may in fact be a problem for you. 

If Microsoft gets their way, your OS will be software as service. All compatible software will be purchased through their gatekeeping. Your keystrokes and activities will be summarized and stored, and Cortana will share every word spoken within earshot of your microphones with Bill Gates et al. Biometrics will tie physical identity to user activity, media without DRM will be considered contraband, and new and amazing ways to charge for value-adds like bugfixes and patches will become like a plague that infests the privacy of your personal computer. But maybe you don't understand or care about any of that, maybe you still trust corporations, maybe you think there's no harm because you consider yourself a good person. Good luck, beware the futureshock, and mourn for something that is being lost (or stolen).


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 31, 2016)

Windows 10 bogs down my machine


----------

